# In Loving Memory Of Tessy



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

One year ago today (well, the 19th August) I lost my sweet, sweet cat, Tessy. She is missed so very much by both Max and me, but at least she is no longer suffering. Such a brave and loving cat. Thinking of you Tessy-Two-Shoes and hoping to reunite again one day. Love Mum & Max xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hugs xxx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

It doesn't feel like a whole year has passed. Be extra kind to yourself today while you remember her in your own way. Give Max a chin tickle for me too xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh my, I can't believe it's a year already. Sending you and Max lots of love xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you @lymorelynn @Cully & @Mrs Funkin. .


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> Thinking of you xxx


Thank you @cheekyscrip.


----------

